# 2 male tenants, Advice Appreciated



## Afterflood (6 Jan 2010)

Hello all,

I dont want to come across as ageist, sexist or racist or any other ist but I currently have an apratment for rent.

To date I have rented toyoung couples who have paid rent and importantly kept the place very clean and tidy.

The apartment is currently empty but for some reason the only viewings I have had are from middle aged, foreign gentlemen who want to move in and share aprtment.

What worries me is the potential for these guys to drink heavily and make a complete mess of the apartment.

Im not sure if i am being paranoid or if I should hold out for another couple?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Jan 2010)

Ask for references and follow them up.


----------



## Mommah (6 Jan 2010)

Always trust your gut.
I've always regreted it when I've allowed my brain to over-rule my instinct about people.


----------



## donee (6 Jan 2010)

two very good pieces of advice above, but GOOD tenants are thin on the ground at the moment.


----------



## shesells (7 Jan 2010)

We've rented to groups of girls, groups of guys and families. Who looked after the place best? The groups of guys?? Followed by families and lastly girls. Was very surprised...but that's our experience.


----------



## Dinny (7 Jan 2010)

Best tenants i have had are a couple of middle aged foreign men. Kept the house spotless and looked after it like it was there own house.


----------



## Bronte (7 Jan 2010)

Afterflood said:


> the only viewings I have had are from middle aged, foreign gentlemen who want to move in and share aprtment.
> 
> What worries me is the potential for these guys to drink heavily and make a complete mess of the apartment.
> 
> .


 
I fail to see the connection

Does being middle aged, and foreign and male mean you are more likely to mess up an apartment


----------



## UFC (7 Jan 2010)

Everyone is different. I've lived with some filthy males, and some filthy females. My worst experience was with a female - if I told you the things she did you wouldn't believe me.

As another person suggested, get references (make sure you're not ringing their friend - this is a common tactic), and trust your instincts. I've gone against my instincts a few times and have already regretted it.


----------



## diver (7 Jan 2010)

Agree with all above. Genuine references first. Have a clause put into your rental agreement to allow for regular inspections for the first 6 months, with notice, of course.


----------



## MandaC (7 Jan 2010)

Bronte said:


> I fail to see the connection
> 
> Does being middle aged, and foreign and male mean you are more likely to mess up an apartment



It is an odd one allright!


----------



## sam h (8 Jan 2010)

You've met with them - what is your gut instinct?  Do you have a reason to think they would be heavy drinkers (like many Irish aren't?) or very messy or are you making an assumption?

There is no ideal set up...i've had young couples where all was great....until it wasn't, split up and suddenly it's his/her fault.

I've had young foreign mom & daughter who left the place way better than they got it (the garden was fab!!!!  & her mom used to send up yummy cakes)

I've had a Romanian group who were great until they lost jobs & headed for the hills.....

You make your best decision, check up as much as you can & hope for the best.  If you're not comfortable, say no.


----------



## Macstuff (8 Jan 2010)

I think the best advice has already been offered - go with your gut. 

Personally, I'd think that two middle aged men are a better bet than younger ones - as they're less likely to socialise heavily / wildly.

I rented an apt. to two middle aged men who turned out to be a couple - they were fantastic tenants. I gave them a clean, basic apt. and they returned me a pristine apt. in showhouse condition.


----------



## nadnerB (10 Jan 2010)

Afterflood said:


> The apartment is currently empty but for some reason the only viewings I have had are from middle aged, foreign gentlemen who want to move in and share aprtment.
> 
> What worries me is the potential for these guys to drink heavily and make a complete mess of the apartment.



I find it funny that you associate bad drinking habits with being a foreigner.

What if you were Italian? Would you be worried to rent the flat to an Irish mobster? 

All the best,

nadnerB


----------



## paulus837 (28 Jan 2010)

I always found the chinese very good to rent out to.


----------



## moneygrower (28 Jan 2010)

what's drinking got to do with it? Plenty of alcoholics keep their homes pristine!


----------

